# Westendorf Loader on Ford 1620



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wondering if anyone here has performed the initial installation/mounting of one of these loaders. I have bought one, and will be starting on the task, soon. Thought I'd ask, in case somebody might have some helpful tips.

Thanks.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Try downloading a Westendorf loader mount manual at the following website:

www.triciajoy.com/subject/westendorf+loader+mount...


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Try this site:

www.triciajoy.com/subject/westendorf+loader+mount...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Westendorf sells loader mounting instruction manuals for $40+. Their telephone number 1-877-423-0070. Internet www.loaders.com

There are internet sites offering free downloads, but they require your credit card info, so obviously it's not free. I avoid this type of site. 

Which Westendorf loader model did you choose?? TA-111 or TA-55??


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I got the TA-111, and a set of instructions did come with it. As with all things, the more times you do it, the safer, better, and faster you can complete a job. I was just wondering if anyone had done this, and might offer a "be sure to look out for this", or an "I found it much easier to do that" type of comment.

The loader and it's accessories have been setting on my tilt bed utility trailer. Yesterday, I recounted some things which I learned from my Caveman buddies, Ug and Og. (a couple of pretty smart fellas, who invented the wheel and lever) I dreamed up a way to get it off of the trailer by myself. 

I'll post a picture of this later.


----------



## johnny1720 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wondering how much this loader cost you. And how is it working?




Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

The loaders sell for about $5800, unless you can get a Trade Show Model. Personally, I just can't see there being that much value in one , but when you need it,............

I've never used it yet, but will this Spring. I found a few mistakes in the assembly/mounting instructions. The thickness of steel used for the bucket is not very thick. Mine came with a 60" bucket, but would have liked a 48". Imagine it is lighter weight steel, so the tractor itself can support the bucket, and it's load. The raise/lower/tilt rod for the spooler will not stay in place, and is rather cheaply made. 

I look forward to ironing out these issues in the near future, as the weather starts to break in Central Illinois.


There is a loader for a New Holland TC48 or 55 on Ebay, currently.


----------

